# can a Pakistani Med. student get transferred to a U.S. med. school?



## swansong (Oct 23, 2008)

hi 
i am a 3rd yr. medical student but i have recently moved from Pakistan to U.S.
is there any way by which i can get admssion to any med. school in U.S. like transfering my credits or sth.?


----------



## Sam212 (Apr 3, 2006)

swansong said:


> hi
> i am a 3rd yr. medical student but i have recently moved from Pakistan to U.S.
> is there any way by which i can get admssion to any med. school in U.S. like transfering my credits or sth.?



Alright, I will try to answer this one. I don't think so! There are some programs who accept students from foreign medical schools but they require you to have passed USMLE Step I with a great score. The spots are very scarce because let's face it, if you get in to US medical school, chances are that you will leave the school after graduating. Almost all schools don't accept foreign medical students, and the ones that do, do it on space available basis. If no one dropped out in a certain year, then no spots. At my school, only 2 people have dropped out in 5 years and those spots are quickly filled by other US medical students who are willing to transfer. 

However, all doors are not closed. NYCOM, an osteopathic medical school in Long Island, NY has a program that offers a three year accelerated program for foreign medical graduates. It's the only program of this sort in the US that I am aware of. 
Here's the link to the program: New York College of Osteopathic Medicine NYCOM Admissions - E.P.P. Program
You will pretty much have to go through the medical school again, however, you will not have to jump through all the hoops of taking pre-medical classes and the MCAT. You will get a direct admission and some courses will be waived for you. I am obviously no expert so look into it and contact the program coordinator for more details I guess. Good luck to you!


PS, I just looked at the webpage and they have increased the duration from 3 to 4 years. Sucks to be you I guess. Just man up and complete med school studies in Pakistan or else look in to the caribbean schools.


----------

